
NSA Releases Python Course After Receiving a Freedom of Information Act - rgblambda
https://www.zdnet.com/article/python-programming-language-now-you-can-take-nsas-free-course-for-beginners/
======
eesmith
This is the 7th posting in the last few days to HN about the FOIA'ed Python
course from the NSA.

It really isn't that interesting. It's about what you would expect from a
large organization with many people using Python for data analysis.

